# Mri of right sternoclavicular joint



## Maheshm (Jun 7, 2009)

Should I take Chest MRI or Shoulder joint MRI ?

Thanks


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,
Chest MRI better.
LM


----------



## dhuston (Jun 8, 2009)

Could go either way, depends on the reason for the exam.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

